# immeuble de caractère



## therealradish

Ciao,

in questo annuncio per affitto:

"Dans bel immeuble bourgeois de caractère, 50 m2, deux chambres..."

"immeuble de caractère" è da intendersi come "immobile di prestigio/prestigioso"?

Grazie per la'iuto.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, mais pas forcement de prestige, il a des qualités particulières qui le distingue des autres.
_« Domaine de l'esthétique. Avoir du caractère. Une forte originalité, beaucoup d'expressivité »_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/caractére


----------



## Necsus

Il Garzanti traduce '_maison de_ _caractère'_ con '_casa d'epoca'_...


----------



## matoupaschat

Proposta : "immobile di rilievo"


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement en Français, on retrouve aussi « _maison d’époque_ » , mais il semblerait avec une nuance concernant un certain classicisme ancien qui caractérise un style, une époque.
En Français, il me semble que l’on pourrait avoir une _« maison de caractère_ » de style très moderne et qui ne soit pas une _« maison d’époque_ » ?

Pour l’Italien, je suis incapable de me prononcer.


----------



## therealradish

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ripensandoci su, alla luce del post di Corsicum, direi che l'espressione francese "de caractère" non è altro che un aggiornamento chic dell'aggettivo "caractéristique", il cui sinonimo è "typique" . Tocca a te giudicare se "tipico" sarebbe accettabile .

P.S. Aprendo poi il mio Zanichelli dei Sinonimi e contrari di Giuseppe Pittàno alla voce _caratteristico_, trovo : _proprio, tipico, peculiare, personale, specifico, rappresentativo, singolare, speciale, unico, esclusivo ..._ Le due evidenziate farebbero per il tuo uso, credo .


----------



## Freigeist

Je suis d'accord avec matoupaschat! "Immobile esclusivo", c'est parfait!


----------

